# agp_try_unsupported=1  ??

## Balthasar

I have a computer with the Apollo DDR 266 motherboard, that has an unsupported AGP chipset.  I have read and been told to use the agp_try_unsupported=1 in modules.conf .

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions and tell me if this would be right.. 

```
sewicydull modules.d # insmod agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1
```

Any help is appreciated

----------

## chrispy

First of all, you need to have the agpgart option compiled as module with your kernel. (choose the (M) next to it instead of a (*) )

recompile the kernel, reboot.

then, open the /etc/modules.d/aliases

```
nano -w /etc/modules.d/aliases
```

look for a line with 

```
alias char-major-10-175 agpgart
```

and modify it as follow :

```
alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

options agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

```

save the file, and run 

```
modules-update
```

Then, try to 

```
modprobe agpgart
```

 and check what dmesg outputs. Look for agpgart messages. you should be all set.

good luck

cheers

----------

## Balthasar

Still no Direct Rendering... 

The output from dmesg : 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Trying generic Via routines for device id: 3116

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA @ 0xd0000000 128MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0

```

That was after:

rmmod radeon

rmmod agpgart

modprobe agpgart

modprobe radeon

I have made sure that the dri module in XF86Config-4 is being loaded, and I'm using the radeon driver that is in the ati-drivers package.

Thanks

----------

## chrispy

so you have the DRI option set and NONE of the DRM modules compiled in ? (either as module or built-in)

Have you tried with gatos as well ?

first thing I think of is : since you have agpgart working, try those :

```
[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

[ ]   Build drivers for old (XFree 4.0) DRM

--- DRM 4.1 drivers

< >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

< >   ATI Rage 128

<*>   ATI Radeon

< >   Intel I810

< >   Matrox g200/g400

< >   SiS

< > ACP Modem (Mwave) support
```

and see if dmesg outputs something for the DRI after you modprobe the agpgart module.

by the way, why do you need to remove the modules and the modprobe them again ?? (as per your msg)

p.s. : it might not be the best idea right now, but I got everything working with a mm-sources kernel. try that as last resort, though; I wouldn't want you to screw some things up.

----------

## Balthasar

Yea, I had the radeon compiled in as module in the kernel.

I removed the modules after I made the changes and whatnot, just to make sure they got loaded properly.

You have the same board ? If you got that working with mm-sources, I have no problem trying those.  This is actually my friends computer I'm working on, I normally use ac-sources, but those didn't seem to compile on his box.

----------

## chrispy

no, I don't have that board, I just had the same "agp_try_unsupported=1" problem with a VIA chipset on a Shuttle board, and couldn't get agp working until I tried with mm-sources, because they include more drivers.

gentoo-sources is a nice set, but for tricky hardware it can be a pain to get it to work. I never tried ac-sources.

changing to a dev kernel can be source of troubles (I experienced many headaches before  I got it right) so unless you're comfortable with having 2 totally different kernels on the same computer (having to re-link the /usr/src/linux-beta etc, etc...) I wouldn't recommend it.

Please see what happens if you compile the radeon as a static option in the kernel first.

----------

## Balthasar

I can't compile is statically unless the agpgart option is also static, and wouldn't that cause the agp_try_unsupported=1 to be useless ?

My apologies for not knowing, I have no problem trying things, but kernels have kinda confused me since I started.  I am comfortable working with them to get things working, as I have also had a friend who got the brand spanking new (at the time) via82xxx chipset, which I ended up going through about 4 kernels before finding one with the support for it.

So trying things is no problem  :Smile: 

----------

## chrispy

ah yeah, I spoke too fast :/

well, the via chipset IS fully supported in the mm-sources without having to use strange module options, but I can't stress it enough, it's "risky".

now, you say the radeon drm is not loaded in X ... but, can you find the related output in the xfree logs ? 

Once you get the agp thing working in the kernel, it's just a matter of sorting things in X, and I know that there are a lot of threads about using radeon cards...

----------

## Balthasar

Well it seems the drm module loads. but the Direct Rendering Support isn't there.

Here is what I get from glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Now, I'm very unfamilar with the 2.5 branch of the kernel.  If I were to try it, would I compile it just as the 2.4 branch and older works ?  Or is it completly different ?

----------

## chrispy

uhm k

but what about the Xfree log ??

how did you configure X ?

and what USE flags are/were you using to compile Xfree ?

the 2.5 kernels compile pretty much like a 2.4 one, with some variations, and some stuff you need to activate in order to work correctly in gentoo.

I suggest some careful reading so you know what problems you might be facing with a 2.5 kernel :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62490

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=61212

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56676

----------

## Balthasar

I think the agpgart part may be working now, since I am no longer getting the error that told me to try the agp_try_unsupported=1

Now I am using the module that is included with the kernel, since with my Radeon 7500 at home I have had more luck with using that module, but looking at the X log I found where the it has a problem loading the radeon module, and says the DRI options will be disabled 

```

(WW) RADEON(0): [dri] Some DRI features disabled because of version mismatch.

[dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 1.1.1 but 1.3.1 or later is preferred.

```

So it appears that now the agpgart is working and not the radeon module.. 

ThanksLast edited by Balthasar on Tue Jul 01, 2003 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Balthasar

Sorry, GL is still working, just had to run opengl-update ati..

----------

## chrispy

Then don't load the radeon module and try to use the one included in Xfree. This one should not complain about version mismatch.

[edit]

by the way, check those out :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793&highlight=radeon+dri

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63675&highlight=radeon+dri

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29264&highlight=radeon+dri

[/edit]

----------

## Balthasar

Yea, I'm cycling through testing each of the different ATI driver sets now, I'm also working on the 2.5 branch, that seems to has many benefits, I'm sure many downsides as well being a dev. kernel, but if I can get it working, without all the hassle, I'd be worth it.

I will have this working in the next 24 hrs... I hope.. 

Thanks

----------

## chrispy

good luck to you, and remember to have a working kernel to boot from in case of emergency ! be sure to report your progresses here  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Balthasar

Always keeping my working kernel as the default   :Very Happy: 

I remember a time when I didn't do that (still just a n00b then), man do rescue disk ever help! Stupid debian kernel config, heh.

Currently, I'm trying the 2.5 kernel on my system, just to see if I can get one running at all, is there anything VITAL I should know about install 2.5 ?  Or is it basically the same , minus the new make options of course.

----------

## chrispy

basically same, i can't access my machine right now so i cannot paste some examples, but :

be sure to check the "virtual filesytem" (or something to that extent) section in the config and get the /proc fs and the /dev fs compiled in

well, pretty much everything is "common sense", just be certain to check all the sections carefully. (as long as you don't have anything "exotic" you will have a working dev kernel in no time)

----------

## Balthasar

Do you know if any know issues with the 3c59x module ?

It seems either way if I compile it in, or load as module, network doesn't work.

I also cannot open terminals while in X for some reason.. Perhaps I should post this elsewhere, but figured I'd ask here first.

----------

## chrispy

for the 3com card i don't know. but for the X terminals, very easy :

be sure to compile devpts in the kernel and add to your fstab :

```
devpts                  /dev/pts        devpts          defaults                0 0
```

see how things go. you should now be able to use terminal sessions in X

for further issues with DRI :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46681

----------

## deathdruid

For development kernels, you need module-init-tools.

```
#emerge module-init-tools
```

See Dave Jones' excellent document at http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/post-halloween-2.5.txt for any other changes that you may need to make your particular needs.

----------

